# Anyone getting "the itch?"



## Duckslayer100

With this unseasonably warm weather here in the F-M area, I'm getting a fierce itch to whack some fish! Brought a bowfishing DVD to work and am watching it on the puter as we speak 

Anyone else thinking about spring already? Who all wants to get together come May 1 to open the season in style?


----------



## lesserhunter

this guy is beyond ready!!!!! gunna go put a hurt on them this weekend hopefully. im down for may 1st gunna be hitten the water at midnight


----------



## bowcarp

Duckslayer100 said:


> With this unseasonably warm weather here in the F-M area, I'm getting a fierce itch to whack some fish! Brought a bowfishing DVD to work and am watching it on the puter as we speak
> 
> Anyone else thinking about spring already? Who all wants to get together come May 1 to open the season in style?


OK 1st off that is a DDUUUUURRR ? yes yes fish must be shot :beer: 2nd'ly at work "your fired"  :rollin: 3rd'ly mild hi-jack when and if anyone hear's about the Audobon shoot this year post the Info please


----------



## Duckslayer100

Hey, I'm a sports editor AND outdoors writer, so watching the movie was part of my job :wink:


----------



## bowcarp

aaahhhh! a job with benefits :beer: cant beat that :thumb:


----------



## weasle414

I've seen a half a dozen rigs rolling around base these last couple weeks of 60's and 70's weather... Talk about an itch? Try being in a place that feels like it is May and seeing other people going shooting but I can't! I dunno how I haven't blacked out and chased them down in my m1152!


----------



## Duckslayer100

Maybe I can scratch the itch a bit by fixing my Oneida. Darn string broke two years ago and I still haven't gotten around to tuning it yet. Pathetic, eh?


----------



## lesserhunter

very, but touching it will make you want to kill a fish


----------



## weasle414

What's it been.... 2, 3 years now that my cable broke when I attempted to paint my Oneida? Still have all the pieces around I think but haven't put it back together yet. Now that I got a Diamond to shoot carp with I don't even have the urge to put it back into commission.


----------



## lesserhunter

nobody has ever accused you of being the brightest bulb on the christmas tree though alex, everybody knows that oneidas kill more fish


----------



## weasle414

lesserhunter said:


> nobody has ever accused you of being the brightest bulb on the christmas tree though alex, everybody knows that oneidas kill more fish


Or maybe they kill me? Try to anyways! I'll stick with the Diamond for bowfishing from now until the day I decide to buy something different. Give it a month. I'll be in Japan and will have nothing better to do than buy a $1200 bow and shoot whatever I can.


----------



## lesserhunter

japan will probably blow up from a nuclear meltdown in less than a week


----------



## jimmyjohn13

I'm heading out this Friday and Saturday night. We've had temps in the 60s the last coupld days and todays in the 70s. Hopefully the fish will be out for us this weekend.


----------



## lesserhunter

how did it go? us mn/nodak boys are all stuck dealing with withdrawls until may 1st. might have to get the boat ready and hit iowa up before that though!!


----------



## bowcarp

this "ITCH" that is being refered to could be a allergic reaction to the never ending ice and snow :-?


----------



## jimmyjohn13

Me and a buddy hit the a 5 acre lake by my house on the 18th.Water was down quite a bit, so our usual hot spots weren't too good.


----------



## lesserhunter

decent buff :thumb:


----------



## Duckslayer100

That's a lot of trash fish for a 5 acre lake. Place must be boiling! 
Nice shoot :beer:


----------



## jimmyjohn13

Its a pretty nasty little lake but it's loaded with rough fish. Unfortunately, we didnt have lights set up on the boat yet so we just had to use my **** hunting light all night. We got lights to put on and went out last weekend but the temps were down around the single digits so we only pulled a few out.


----------

